# feed for 2 year old, what do you feed?



## sugarlump121 (9 September 2009)

Im sooo confused about what to feed my 2 1/2 year old!

He's out 24/7 from March-November and vet says grass is more than enough. However during winter he's stabled overnight, had ad lib hay and the last 2 years had a youngstock supplement, but doesn't always eat as he doesn't like the powders taste.

He is 16hh and 2years 5 months and 532kg on tape, he looks round but not overweight. Over winter he keeps his weight on very well- I try to let him be on the leaner side so cant feed reccomended amounts of cubes/ mixes.

I need him to get the vits/mins to grow healthy but dont want him to be pumped full of food so was looking at supplements/ balancers but Im not sure whats best...

baylies lo cal- looks good but enough vit/mins for growth?
spillers cool concentrate- brill but works out expensive!
top spec lite- expensive and not sure enough vits/min
top spec youngstock supp-other protein needed in diet too!
365 balancer- not much protein and is powder!

Sooo confusing! I want to feed him correctly but cant afford a fortune, whats everyone else feed?


----------



## buzzles (9 September 2009)

I'm feeding my 2 year old ISH Dodson and horrell Suregrow and alfalfa, he's on good grazing atm and will get adlib haylage during the winter. He's been on this since he was weaned and I find it really suits him as he's a very good doer so doesn't need extra calories but he's getting everything nutritionally that he needs.


----------



## burge (9 September 2009)

Good grass 24/7 for mine in the summer then adlib hay in a fold yard with other youngsters in the winter with carrots.


----------



## dom09 (10 September 2009)

We feed our 2 year olds, topspec comp feed balancer and winergy equilibrium growth. He gets as much hay as he wants and grass all day.


----------



## Simsar (10 September 2009)

What breed is he please..


----------



## millitiger (10 September 2009)

mine are supplemented by Topspec all year round and haylage in the winter.

the ones who look a bit lean get the Topspec Conditioning Flakes as well as they are low in starch.


----------



## V1NN (10 September 2009)

2yr old on our yard quite a good doer also. she just gets chaff, dodson and horrol ultimate feed balancer, dried seaweed, and a wee bitty of sugar beet (small feed twice a day) , then add lib hay/haylage at night grass during day.


----------



## MillionDollar (10 September 2009)

Mine just have 24/7 of grass. But come winter they will be barn kept so will have ad lib hay and alfalfa and either Feedmark's Benevit Advance or D&amp;H Suregrow.........whichever works out cheaper


----------



## druid (10 September 2009)

SureGrow for me too, plus Mare&amp;Youngstock mix when he needed a bit extra


----------



## sugarlump121 (10 September 2009)

Simsar he is a knabstrupper by Faust.

Thank you everyone so much, its good to hear what everyone feeds no matter what it is!


----------



## Faberge (10 September 2009)

My warmblood 2 year olds live out 24/7 on just grass and we also give them haylage over the winter. They don't get any hard feed and have a salt/mineral lick available at all times.


----------



## Simsar (13 September 2009)

Couldn't agree more with Faberge.


----------



## henryhorn (13 September 2009)

Ours get good grass all summer and tend to go into the winter a bit porky, but have ad lib haylage and mineral blocks and that's it.
They probably aren't as far ahead as some who get fed all the time, but they have excellent dense bone and catch up completely around 5. 
I would rather them do this than be top heavy. 
William is different, because of his bad start he gets fed all winter; he had basic mix, speedi beet, alfa A and plenty of oil.


----------



## CBFan (14 September 2009)

I agree ith the add lib hay and mineral block route - I prefer not to feed balancers as they are too rich. If he needs a bit of bulk, I would recomend hi-fi and a helping of speedibeet. 

IF mine stays out this winter he might get a powder supplement as licks aren't ideal in a shared field...


----------

